# Huffy Rail



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 12, 2019)

I picked this Huffy Rail today at the local flea market. It needs a good cleaning, but it's 100% complete.


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 12, 2019)

That's a GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD one! Very nice find!


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 12, 2019)

Nice score!


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 12, 2019)

rfeagleye said:


> That's a GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD one! Very nice find!



Thanks


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 12, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> Nice score!



Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 13, 2019)

Awesome Find!


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 14, 2019)

That's going to clean up nice!


----------



## whopperchopper (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 15, 2019)

whopperchopper said:


> Nice!
> View attachment 1079020



Beautiful....I hope mine cleans up this nice!


----------

